# Au Pair/Childcare in Spain question



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

My kids are coming over to stay perhaps permanently but I work full time, what kind of options are there for childcare etc? I was thinking of Au Pair but it needs to be a more permanent thing?
Summer Holidays my ex wants me to have the kids which I also want but if I work full time its going to be difficult to arrange childcare.

Ideally someone in the Villa would be best as its quite large and has a separate apartment below.

Any useful advice etc would be great!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess you need to ask around or advertise locally with your requirements

Jo xxx


----------

